# Help! Fluval Chi light won't go out.



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Hi,
We recently got a second hand Fluval Chi 5 gallon fish tank-- very pretty! However the light that shines down into the tank won't shut off. There is a bar/switch in the back which is supposed to turn the bottom light off, but it won't work. I noticed that the switch has a magnet set into it, so I think it is a magnetic switch to turn the light off. I know sometimes magnets can loose some of their strength, so I got a strong magnet and tried to turn the light off-- no luck. I took the filter/light apart, and tried putting my magnet right on the part on the inside...also no luck. Once, while we were toggling the switch back and forth it blinked a couple of times, but we weren't able to get it to do it again.
Anyone out there been able to MacGyver a fix to this, apparently, common problem? We can't really use it until this is fixed, or I remove the lights entirely( can't figure out how to do that either.)
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

maybe get a small timer that goes between the outlet and plug. Then it shuts off power to the light


----------



## shock (Jan 3, 2016)

Bettajungle said:


> maybe get a small timer that goes between the outlet and plug. Then it shuts off power to the light


+1
Some lamp timers even have an "on" switch so you don't have to adjust the schedule to turn it on for a minute.


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

The problem is that the light and filter are in one unit. If you unplug it, the filter stops as well, so I assume the timer would shut off both the light and the filter....?


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

I was thinking they had separate cords. Not familiar with that unit.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I got a second hand one that had the light bar removed and a national geographic brand clip on LED in its place. It's pretty neat because this one betta is afraid of the dark and bangs around in pitch black. You can choose just blue moonlight for the national geographic light, no more thrashing in the dark!


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Really! I opened it up and couldn't figure out how to separate the light....i'll have to take another go at it. I don't suppose you have a picture....?


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

By the way, I contacted Fluval to see if they had any suggestions. Their suggestion was to buy a new light/filter unit for $58 US-- not an option. The whole tank new wouldn't be much more than that!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

It looks like the light and filter were always separate. I don't currently have a pic but I will go up and look closer at it shortly. Clever of them to make you have to buy a new strip :roll:


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Wait, do you have this one http://www.quill.com/sku/sku?SKU=50718637&PageType=1&frm=S&MMC=AFF_PRODUCT_FEED


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

If it is this one it's just a poorly designed tank and filter system. I have one running but I don't like it much and had to make a top of craft mesh to avoid jumping. They do make a top, but of course it's separate for 12 dollars.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

If it IS the fountain I can't figure out how to get the lights off either. I also have the newer version and that LED bar fails on. That is the one with the national geographic lighting.


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

It's close. Mine is just the Fluval Chi, not Chi II. 
Do you just leave the lights on all the time? Do you have an algae problem?


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Oh, and I bought craft mesh to put on the top too!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

When I had it running before I had algae issues but it was near a window. So far so good. It is not well designed and I intend to buy the lid. I do leave the lights on because I don't seem to have a choice. I got mine at a garage sale a couple summers ago.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Honestly I'm tempted to buy an internal whisper filter and a clip on betta light which is about $20 all together and do away with the fountain part.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I keep missing the edit time. I found a bar on the back that is wiggly a little so I googled. Youtube has videos on how to put in a light switch so I just think there is no way to turn off the light. Here is the link for the lid http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_image_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------

